# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello

## billythefish

Hi everyone,newbie here,just thought it would be polite to introduce myself before I start picking your brains. 
from Stoke on trent, Saffordshire , and work in what is left of the pottery industry. Been keeping fish for about 5 years but mostly coldwater but have decided to try and start a nano. 
Why?, well I have been thinking of it for a while now, you see last year we went to Egypt and after snorkling in the red sea my mind was made up to give it a try when time and money allowed
as luck would have we have just decorated the living room and there is a small alcove crying out for a fishtank, was going to go coldwater and went down the local shop with the missus to check out the stock and ,although they don`t sell marine, they had a marine showtank, and after seeing this, she has come round to the idea.
Tanks been ordered and R/O filter is on the way
See you all in the forums.

----------


## Timo

Hello billythefish welcome to fish-keeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## berley

hi billy sorry this is a bit late, but better late than never

welcome to fish-keeping  :Smile: 

what a nice introduction post you've made, have you got your tank all set up yet ?

----------


## lost

:welcome: 
billy i hope you enjoy your stay

----------


## billythefish

Thanks for the wecome folks Tank is here [orca 450 nano]
Posted on my "taken the plunge" thread about setting it up

----------


## Gary R

Thats the same nano that i have in the kitchen, the logo at the top of the forum was taken using that with the sea horse's in it.
i ended up adding a small pump off ebay for the bottom of it to help water moment.........a very good tank for the money  :Wink:

----------

